# welsangeln im kleinen fluss



## Ulz (14. April 2009)

hallo erstmal 

ich angel an der jagst ein kleiner fluss im hohenlohekreis. 
gewässertiefe stellenweise bis zu 3m.
breite ca 10-15m.
wir haben seit nicht allzulanger zeit auch welse in der jagst die ich dieses jahr gerne etwas gezielter beangeln möchte.ich bräuchte dazu aber noch einige tipps hab zwar schon ein paar beim nachtangeln auf aal erwischen können doch die großen bleiben aus.mein größter hatte bis jetzt 5,5 kg bei knapp 80cm.
ich angel normal nachts immer mit ein bis zwei tauwürmer am 1/0 haken.

jetzt meine frage wie kann ich gezielter auf die großen welse gehen?
brauch ich dazu ein stahlvorfach?
nach welchen stellen im fluss soll ich ausschau halten?
kann ich auch am tag auf welse angeln?

ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter helfen!
mfg ulz 
und schonmal herzliches dankeschön:m


----------



## *Atze* (14. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

hi,
Also ein stahlvorfach für die großen auf jeden fall.
Gutes Gerät wer auch vorteilhaft.
Köder mhhh große Köderfische oder ein richtiges Tauwurmbündel 4oder5.
Probier es mal in Buchten oder unterspühlten stellen im Fluss
( Oder mit Gufi ).
Welse kann man auch am Tag angeln.
Viel glück und Petri
lg:*Atze*|wavey:


----------



## Ulz (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

an gutem wels gerät mangelt es nicht nur an den fischen !
welche köderfische soll ich für wels nehmen?
große rotaugen (bis ca 25cm)oder größer?


----------



## raubfischer1 (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Aal, Karpfen nimmt der wels gern

Petri


----------



## Ulz (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

aal hört sich gut an aber wie mach ich den an haken und was für haken soll ich da nehmen?


----------



## Dschingis Karl (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Forellen,Döbel sind im Fluß fast noch besser, oder ein schönes Tauwurmbündel,und nein, du brauchst kein Stahlvorfach,auch nicht für die Großen,nimm lieber 'n abriebfestes Wallervorfach oder 'ne starke Mono.


----------



## Dschingis Karl (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



Ulz schrieb:


> aal hört sich gut an aber wie mach ich den an haken und was für haken soll ich da nehmen?


Ne Flucht aus zwei ordentlichen Drillingen!


----------



## Ulz (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

hab ne 50 iger mono daheim ist die als vorfach ok?


----------



## Lorenz (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Hi


Kevlar,Mono oder Dyneema in 0,7m aufwärts!
Einzelhaken 5/0 und Drillinge 3/0 aufwärts.

Für Köderfisch tät ich Einzelhaken +Drilling und für Wurm und/oder Kalamarie 2 Drillinge nehmen.

Auf die 2 Drillinge kommt eine 12er Packung Tauwürmer.
Köderfische tät ich einfach die nehmen die ich kriegen kann! Handlang aufwärts!


----------



## Dschingis Karl (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Vielleicht doch noch 'ne Nummer stärker falls ihr 'ne Steinpackung im Fluß habt. Waller sind so gut wie blind,die stört 'ne starke Schnur überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Ulz (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

danke schön schonmal hab morgen frei und werds heut abend mal versuchen !


----------



## Dschingis Karl (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Und nicht traurig sein wenn's nicht gleich klappt, du hast viele einsame Nächte vor dir!


----------



## MetBen (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

hab ich zwar schon wo anders gepostet, aber wenn hier Wallerexperten sind bekomm ich vielleicht hier eine Antwort, im Askari Topic kam bisher nix.

Askari hat im Moment 2 Wallerangelsets im Angebot für je 99,95. 
Möglichkeit 1:
https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/as...E/Catalog/1081

Möglichkeit 2:
[FONT=#Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=#Arial,Helvetica]Askari Waller Programm[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Askari Waller-Set                [/FONT]

Ich würde auch gerne mal auf Wels gehen, kann mir jemand (vllt sogar aus Erfahrung) sagen, ob eine von den beiden auch für Waller tauglich ist? Bin noch Jungangler und noch nicht so auf die Kapitalen aus, aber das kann man manchmal ja nicht beeinflussen was beisst. 

bin für Ratschläge dankbar.
Petri heil!


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Hallo MetBen,#h

ich kenne natürlich dein Gewässer und den Besatz nicht.
Aber um sich an die Materie heran zu tasten,solltest du
mit der Combi 1 nach meiner Meinung nicht schlecht bedient
sein.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## *Atze* (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Aber mit einem Sahlvorfach ist man auf der sicheren Seite weil es ebend im Fluss scharfe Steine oder ähnliches geben kann.
Gruß
*Atze*


----------



## weserwaller (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



*Atze* schrieb:


> Aber mit einem Sahlvorfach ist man auf der sicheren Seite weil es ebend im Fluss scharfe Steine oder ähnliches geben kann.
> Gruß
> *Atze*




Aber was willst du mit nem Stahlvorfach auf Wels anfangen für kleine ok aber allein der Tragkraft wegen absolut nicht zu empfehlen .
Nochdazu möchte ich sehen wie du bei der landung in das Vorfach greifen kannst !

Hardmono ab 0,70 mm aufwärts oder Kevlar ab 0,50 mm .


----------



## *Atze* (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

^^mhhhh jeder macht es anders 
lg


----------



## weserwaller (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Nur keiner würds mit stahl machen .#6


----------



## *Atze* (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Ja ist schon was dran mein Bruder hat ein 1,44-24kg
Mit stahlvorfach und Einzellhaken gefangen.
Das ging noch ganz gut
|supergri#h


----------



## weserwaller (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Ich sagte ja das es für Kleine reicht. 
Nur ist Stahl nicht das richtige Material für Wels .


----------



## *Atze* (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Wenn es die welse erst seit kurtzem im dem Fluss gibt glaub ich nich das es schon sehr viele welse über 2m gibt ^^


----------



## weserwaller (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Vielleicht sind die Großen ja schon lange da und jetzt fällt den Leuten erst auf das viele Kleine gefangen werden .
Wo man gezielt auf Wels fischt nimmt man nun mal kein Stahlvorfach. 
Sondern anständiges Material alles andere wäre nicht Waidgerecht .


----------



## ZanderNRW (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

@MetBen

Ich habe bei Askari letztes Jahr zwei WallerKnüppel gekauft alle beide Schrott!!! Was nicht heißen soll das die Ruten von denen nichts Taugen!!!!! Aber auch Bestellen generell is nix! Geh in einen laden und schau dir die sachen genau an, lass dich beraten und sch......ß auf 50 oder 80 euro. Ich sage mir, besser 80 euro mehr zahlen für gutes gerät und ich fange ein Pracht exemplar ohne angst das die Schnurr oder Rute bricht bzw die Rolle ganz den Geist aufgibt. Ich fisch z.B auf zwei Stöcken jeweils eine 0,50 u. 0,60Leitner und wer diese Schnur kennt weiß was da schon ein Haufen Geld zusammen kommt schließlich gehen auf so eine Rolle zwischen 300 und 500m schnur oder Halt mehr. Also  Geiz ist nicht immer geil.:m


----------



## Dschingis Karl (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



*Atze* schrieb:


> Wenn es die welse erst seit kurtzem im dem Fluss gibt glaub ich nich das es schon sehr viele welse über 2m gibt ^^


Nu lass ihn doch erstmal sein Glück versuchen, immerhin hat er doch schon 'nen Zehnpfünder gezogen, und wo die Kleinen sind gibbet auch Größere, die fängt man halt nur nicht auf Ansage, und mit Stahl übrigens erst recht nicht,daß ist totaler Käse, völlig unbrauchbar,auch wenn dein Bruder irgendwann einmal usw...


----------



## Dschingis Karl (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Im übrigen, "sehr viele Welse über 2m" gibt es nirgends!


----------



## ZanderNRW (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

@weserwaller


Was meinst du mit: nicht Waidgerecht????
Das man kein Stahlvorfach nimmt?
Ich meine daß es so ist, ist mir klar aber von der Theorie her........?????? 
Hmm läst nich drüber streiten.
Ich nutze von Gigafish die Pwer line Durchmessser 1.00mm - 110 KG Tragkraft da macht mir so schnell kein fischchen die Knur kaputt:q


----------



## weserwaller (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



ZanderNRW schrieb:


> @weserwaller
> 
> 
> Was meinst du mit: nicht Waidgerecht????
> ...



Genau man simmt kein Stahl zum gezielten Welsfischen einfach weil es von der Tragkraft nicht ok ist und weil es recht schnell einschneidet im Wallermaul dasPowerline Vorfachmaterial benutze ich auch .


----------



## ZanderNRW (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Genau man simmt kein Stahl zum gezielten Welsfischen einfach weil es von der Tragkraft nicht ok ist und weil es recht schnell einschneidet im Wallermaul dasPowerline Vorfachmaterial benutze ich auch .




Dann mache ich ja alles richtig
:vik:


----------



## Lorenz (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Hi


Gigafish Schnurr 0,65mm 17,- inkl. Versand
Unicat Warlock Boje 3,4m bei Schirmer 50,-
Bezüglich Wallerrollen hab ich grad kein super Schnäppchenpreis im Kopf.Aber da gibt es irgendwo garantiert was passendes im Angebot! 



Das sind nur Beispiele!
Damit wärst du sicher besser bedient,als mit dem Askari-Set!


----------



## WUTZ82 (15. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Also ich hatte letzes Jahr beim Spinnen einen 9kg Wels war eigentlich auf Zander unterwegs ich kann nur sagen mit Stahl auf Wels der letzte Dreck!!!! Hab mir voll die Flosse aufgerissen am noknot also Atze lass es lieber oder wie machst du deine Geflochtene fest mit nem Knoten oder einer Schlaufe


----------



## *Atze* (16. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Knoten^^
Ich sag ja schon gar nichts mehr ^^


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



*Atze* schrieb:


> hi,
> 1. Also ein stahlvorfach für die großen auf jeden fall.
> 2. Gutes Gerät wer auch vorteilhaft.
> 3. Köder mhhh große Köderfische oder ein richtiges Tauwurmbündel 4oder5.
> ...




zu 1: nö

zu 2: ist obligatorisch

zu 3: 20 Tauwürmer am Haken schaden sicher auch nicht.

zu 4: das wären im KLEINEN Fluss so ziemlich die letzten Stellen, an denen ich auf Waller fischen würde. 
An den TE: Such dir eine Engstelle mit einer schmalen Rinne. Früher oder später wird ein waller da durch ziehen, wenn er auf Beutezug ist. Die Chance, dass er dann auf deinen Köder trifft, sind an einer solchen Stelle ziemlich gut.

zu 5: Bei uns fängst du so gut wie nichts am Tag. Die meisten Wallerbisse erfolgen im Frühjahr (Monat April - Mai) von 21-23 Uhr.


----------



## zeudo (18. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

wo lebt ihr den bei uns haben Walla schonzeit




Ulz schrieb:


> danke schön schonmal hab morgen frei und werds heut abend mal versuchen !


----------



## WUTZ82 (18. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Zeudo guck mal auf diesen Link der ist noch besser
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99663&page=522  Beitrag7824


----------



## ... (18. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



zeudo schrieb:


> wo lebt ihr den bei uns haben Walla schonzeit



Walla, ich schwöre Alter :vik::vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



zeudo schrieb:


> wo lebt ihr den bei uns haben Walla schonzeit




Lieber Zeudo!

keine Ahnung, wo du wohnst, aber ich weiß recht gut, wo ich wohne. Und bei uns in Bayern haben Waller keine gesetzliche Schonzeit. Da der Verein auch keinen Handlungsbedarf sieht, ist doch eigentlich alles in Ordnung, oder?


----------



## Ulz (19. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

da kannich mich nur kohleide anschliesen beim uns richten die waller nur jede mengen schaden an!!
warum dannn schonzeit?#q
bei9 uns an der jagst ist entnahmepflicht egal welche größe!!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



Ulz schrieb:


> bei9 uns an der jagst ist entnahmepflicht egal welche größe!!!!




Ich würde nicht unbedingt sagen, dass die Waller "Schaden" anrichten. Gut, sie fressen Fisch, aber das tun andere Räuber genauso.
Aber wir haben halt keine Schonzeit hier, ergo dürfen Welse im Frühjahr beangelt werden. Das ist alles.


----------



## volker.max (24. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

probiers mal mit einem wobbler, bin zur zeit auch am testen
gruss volker und petri


----------



## elbangler123 (25. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

hi wo kann man am besten wels angeln in der elbe raum hamburg?

gruß


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (25. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

@ *Atze*

Man nimmt eigentlich gar kein Stahlvorfach zum Wallerangeln.
Waller reagieren extrem empfindlich auf den Geschmack von Metall, auch wenn es ummantelt sein sollte.
Schöne straffe Dyneema ( 0,50 - 0,70 ) ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch das Beste und Günstigste. 
Ich jedenfalls hatte noch nie einen Waller mit Stahlvorfach gelandet !!!

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Wallermaster (25. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

@ Schwarzwasserhai:
Wir haben bisher alle unsere Waller mit Stahlvorfach und Drilling landen können. Monofile Vorfächer haben öfter den Geist aufgegeben, da der Waller mit seinen kleinen spitzen Zähnen im vorderen Bereich das Vorfach durchscheuert.:r

Ich kann daher nur zum Stahlvorfach raten...

Gruß

Wallermaster


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (25. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

@ Wallermaster

Wie gesagt, es hat halt jeder seine Erfahrungen gemacht und gerade beim Angeln gehen die Meinungen ja bekanntlich auseinander.
Ich kann nur für mich und meine Angelkollegen sprechen.
Wir nehmen kein Stahlvorfach.
Stahlvorfach hat einfach nicht die Reissfestigkeit, Geschmeidigkeit und schneidet ein.
Auch angeln wir nicht mit Drillingen, sondern mit zwei Einfachhaken, untereinander bzw. hintereinander gebunden.
Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass ich Mono als Vorfach nehme, sondern straffe Dyneema und konnte bisher keine Negativerfahrungen damit machen.
Es soll halt Jeder das Beste für sich finden !!!

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## weserwaller (25. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



Wallermaster schrieb:


> @ Schwarzwasserhai:
> Wir haben bisher alle unsere Waller mit Stahlvorfach und Drilling landen können. Monofile Vorfächer haben öfter den Geist aufgegeben, da der Waller mit seinen kleinen spitzen Zähnen im vorderen Bereich das Vorfach durchscheuert.:r
> 
> Ich kann daher nur zum Stahlvorfach raten...
> ...



Auf keinen Fall .
Was bei kleinen Wallern noch klappt kann bei großen Fischen ganz schnell inn die Hose gehen kein professioneller benutzt Stahl oder würde sogar dazu raten . 
die Wallerzähne (wenn man es überhaupt als Zähne bezeichnen kann eher als Klettverschluß) können vernünftigen Mono nichts anhaben . 
Noch dazu möchte ich sehen wie man bei geflochtener Hauptschnur (Standart für Großwels) ohne Mono als Puffer zurecht kommt .

Wer Stahl zum Welsfischen als Vorfach empfiehlt handelt fahrlässig .


----------



## Raubfisch Freund (29. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

also als Köder bin ich bis jetz immer am besten mit einem schönen Bündel Forellen Fetzen Gefahren (Warum Fetzen) weil ich der meinung bin das fetzen einfach für die grossen alles fresser am verführerischtens sind meine meinung
Aber ich habe meine grösten wels 190cm  23 kilo auf handel übliches Hunde Futter gefangen an einer boilie montage mit 2 leckeren Frolig stücken drann   gefangen am schäfer meier see in Lipperbruch sehr sehr guttes wels gewässer sehr groser Bestand und riesen dinger da is meiner noch ein klein kind gegen der see wurde mehrere jahre nicht befischt wo sich die welse richtig voll gefressen haben


----------



## weserwaller (29. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



Raubfisch Freund schrieb:


> Aber ich habe meine grösten wels 190cm  23 kilo



Aha |sagnix


----------



## flexxxone (30. April 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Hallo Raubfisch Feund,

ich will hier keine Diskussion über Orthographie und Grammatik anfangen...

Aber tu uns doch bitte allen den Gefallen, und trenne irgendwie Deine "Sätze".
Sei's durch Satzzeichen oder Zeilenumbrüche.

Das dürfte es einfacher machen, zu verstehen, was Du uns mitteilen möchtest.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## diggn (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

guten abend

ich hab zwar auch erst zwei welse gefangen und die waren noch kleiner als deiner ^^
aber ich hab sie mit nem 1er haken und rundgeflochtener schnur gefangen....
ich glaub, stahl brauchst nich verwenden... die haben ja nich wirklich zähne ^^
meine köfis waren plötze und nur knappe 10cm lang...

und warst du los???
wenn ja, warst du erfolgreich und wie hast du jetze geangelt???

mfg diggn


----------



## Herbynor (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Nachdem ich die Artikel von Euch mit Interesse gelesen habe, bleibt immer noch die Frage offen, wie köder ich einen Aal an.
Vor allen Dingen, wenn ich ihn erst eine halbe Stunde vorher gefangen habe und wie groß sollte er sein ca. ein halbes Pfund oder reicht auch ein kleinerer. Danke Herby|wavey:


----------



## weserwaller (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die Artikel von Euch mit Interesse gelesen habe, bleibt immer noch die Frage offen, wie köder ich einen Aal an.




25- 40 cm ist ok endweder direkt hinterm Kopf (durch die Haut)oder in der Schwanzspitze und mit einem Stück alten Fahrradschlauch sichern.
Und nimm auf keinen Fall ein System ein Einzelhaken reicht völlig (Größe 3/0 - 10/0 ) aus allem anderen macht dir der Aal ratzfatz ein großes Schnurbündel .


----------



## flexxxone (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



weserwaller schrieb:


> 25- 40 cm ist ok endweder direkt hinterm Kopf (durch die Haut)oder in der Schwanzspitze und mit einem Stück alten Fahrradschlauch sichern.
> Und nimm auf keinen Fall ein System ein Einzelhaken reicht völlig (Größe 3/0 - 10/0 ) aus allem anderen macht dir der Aal ratzfatz ein großes Schnurbündel .



|bigeyes

...ich gehe doch schwer davon aus, dass Du das Wallerfischen in anderen Ländern meinst.

Ansonsten, würde ich mich stark wundern, wieviel Kraft ein toter Aal bei Dir noch hat! |rolleyes

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## weserwaller (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



flexxxone schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> ...ich gehe doch schwer davon aus, dass Du das Wallerfischen in anderen Ländern meinst.
> 
> ...




Da in Deutschland in den meisten Vereinen Edelfische als Köder eh nicht zulässig sind beschränkt sich das aufs Ausland

Aber die Frage war ''wie man einen AAL anködert'' und da ich mich von rechtlichen Diskussionen fernhalten möchte gabs die passende Antworte auf die o.g Frage und keinen rechtlichen Hinweis. Da eh jeder in dem für sich verantwortbaren Rahmen handeldeln sollte und die meisten das auch tun ist das für mich auch so Ok .


----------



## Herbynor (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Hi Weserwaller
danke für Deine ausfürliche Beschreibung. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, ob Du oder ich es in Deutschland oder überhaupt, es so handhaben. Die Oberschullehrer müssen sich immer zu Wort melden. Gruß Herby


----------



## flexxxone (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Das hat hier nichts mit Oberschullehrer zu tun!

Und es war auch kein persönlicher Angriff, sondern eine Antwort auf seine Aussage!

Also bleib bitte fair Herbynor - Danke!

Es ging mir nur darum, dass ein Aal aus einem Vorfach nur dann Salat macht, wenn er noch lebt!
Wir müssen hier kein Öl ins Feuer gießen... es gibt genügend Idioten da draußen, welche hier mitlesen könnten und uns Angler wieder als Tierquäler an den Pranger stellen.

Ich zweifele nicht an der Montage als solches, welche ich nicht besser beschreiben hätte können 

Gruß und Petri
flexxx


----------



## ThomasLU (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Aha |sagnix



Hehe das war einer der gerade ne Diät Kur hinter sich hat muhahaha #6


----------



## forelini (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

voll ******* das mann nicht mehr mit toten tier köpfen auf aal angeln darf
sonst fängt mann ja zu viel  lg stefan


----------



## Ulz (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

hi schaut es eigentlich mit wels bei hochwasser aus hat das schonmal einer von euch versucht?
haben im mom so ca 1m über normal un es ist halt eine echte dreckbrühe,würde sich da ein ansitz lohnen?
hab mir gedacht vllt mit pelets da die ja so schön richen da muss der fisch nicht viel sehen!?

:vik:Ulz


----------



## Dschingis Karl (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*

Waller sehen eh fast nix, jagen also sowieso nach Geruch bzw. Bewegung.


----------



## weserwaller (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: welsangeln im kleinen fluss*



Ulz schrieb:


> hi schaut es eigentlich mit wels bei hochwasser aus hat das schonmal einer von euch versucht?
> haben im mom so ca 1m über normal un es ist halt eine echte dreckbrühe,würde sich da ein ansitz lohnen?
> hab mir gedacht vllt mit pelets da die ja so schön richen da muss der fisch nicht viel sehen!?
> 
> :vik:Ulz



Such mal nachdem  *Kuhwiesenwaller Thraed *........


----------

